# Deer?



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Wondering if any of you have had run-ins with deer? They're all over the place in NYS, snacking by the roadside and lying in backyards. The ones in parks don't seem to be particularly skittish around humans.

I'm giving them a wide berth and hoping they don't pick then and there to bound across the road.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I have lots of deer around my place. The pond in my back yard is their watering hole and grows what they must think is good munchies. They natural walking path from the woods cuts right through our front yard, so they frequently stop for munchies in my garden. I now have chicken wire around my rose bushes.

The woods are quite close to the local highway, so drivers who are not vigilant can easily hit one as they bound across. It only takes a split second for them to appear from the woods and be on the middle of the road. For the most part, they are quite skittish of humans. I had some orphan twins (momma got hit by a car) who were only about 6 weeks old and they didn't seem to know to be afraid of humans or lawn mowers.

Here is a pic taken through the screened porch of my cat on the left and a deer walking through our back yard:


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I live in upstate, too, but the deer don't seem to linger around here except late at night or very early in the morning. I've been fortunate not to run into one so far.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

No literal run-ins, fortunately. They're pretty stupid, though, even stupider than drivers (and cyclists). They're pretty tame around here, but prone to random panic attacks. You can't trust them to do the correct thing. 

When I see deer, I slow, prepare for evasive action, and look for the deer that I haven't seen yet - pretty much what I do when I'm driving. I've had deer run along side me than cut in front of me. I've had them panic and try to jump a 20 ft chain link fence lining the road. I've had them calmly look at me as passed. I've even smelled one before I saw him (autumn, I was going slowly on a steep climb).




------------------


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Plenty of Deer just on the Jersey side of the G.W. For the most part they avoid cyclists, but one time I almost got hit by a frightened deer who was running away from a parks dept vehicle on Henry Hudson Drive(aka river road)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

They are all over by me. But never had one run in front of me fortunately. Had a giant wild turkey that I had to take a wide path to avoid today. Once had a coyote run out in front of me too. 

I think the deer here see so many people they are used to us.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I saw a ton today. Wish I had my Contour on me. Climbing up a road beer me aptly named Deer Path, this little doe (?) Was running along the road just in front of me. 

Almost caught a draft.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Around here (Northern NJ) they have had deer hunts for the last 3 years in the local parks. It's made a huge difference. Three years ago there was no ground cover because of them grazing and the deer were starving because of over-population. Cars would hit them daily. Now it's very rare that I see a deer carcass at the side of the road, and the local park trails are starting to get overgrown from all the vegetation. Not that I don't love animals, but the rats with hooves were a problem that had to be dealt with.


----------

